# Something to make her fur soft?



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Hallie has very sensitive skin and has medicated shampoo that I bathe her in a few times a month when ever her skin flares up, but it makes her fur very rough and wirey feeling. Is there anything that will make her fur soft without interfearing with her medication? I've tried several oatmeal forumlas and they work and don't irritate her skin but don't lather well and leave a strong oatmeal smell. Thanks!


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I like using the Tomlyn milk bath on my GSD. She also has allergies every now and then if its in the air but this shampoo doesn't bother her and it makes her coat feel amazing. I don't use it too often only every now and then.

I also like the earthbath shampoo line, none of their products have ever messed with her skin and they smell amazing.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks SMoore! I'll definitely look into that.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I use the Earthbath conditioner (can't remember the name, something to do with a creme rinse) and it works well.


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

Not sure if you are familiar with the EQyss line of products but they are first rate. Have used them for a couple years. They make a number of products for different conditions. Their Premier shampoo is a great shampoo for cleaning and conditioning. 

If your dog suffers from occasional skin conditions their Microtek shampoo is without a doubt the finest I have used. I have a dog who suffers from allergies so I have tried several and a few that were recommended from Veterinary Dermatologists. Microtek is the best of the lot that I have tried for skin conditions.

http://www.eqyss.com/pet_products.asp


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

It sounds like Eqyss Microtek shampoo is for you.  You should really check it out.. it's made for dogs with skin problems and leaves the coat VERY soft.. I've been using it on Zoey for two or three months now.. It's very good stuff. She get's very dry, itchy skin with pretty much every other kind of shampoo, but not this stuff. It also doesn't have the medicated shampoo 'smell' to it.. it smells very nice.. It reminds me of a sunscreen I used to have a few years ago.. smelled great! This is where I get my shampoo: http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=5442 It's the cheapest I've found so far and always shows up within a week.

You should also check out this thread on it: http://www.dogforums.com/4-dog-grooming-forum/45440-eqyss-microtek-shampoo-spray.html


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I recently tried Only Natural Pet's Herbal Defense Shampoo & Conditioner. I really love them! It really has cleared Pebs skin issues up, lathers really great, smells wonderful, and is all natural. And a bonus it is a flea repellent! Really great stuff!!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I also use the EQyss Micro-Tek Shampoo, and it leaves the coat very nice. Pleasant scent, too. I buy it through KvVet Supply online, because the price is great. The EQyss Survivor is $6 less a bottle at kvvet than on the EQyss website, and KvVet doesn't charge for shipping.


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

Don't use oatmeal shampoos. That can cause more harm than good. It's very hard to get them out of the coat.. I like Tomlyns Milk Bath like another groomer posted. Also a Coal and Tar shampoo. It stinks but works wonders. I also used Johnsons baby shampoo on occasion.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

You could also give her a fish oil capsule with her breakfast morning. It has helped my dogs a great deal.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! Hallie is actually on a fish based diet and her coat and skin has improved to a certain point. But she's on a rotation so only about 30% of her food is fish based. We'll try the supplements. I'll definitely look into the EQyss and Tomlyns Milk Bath shampoos. I didn't know Oatmeal Shampoo was bad... . It's the only thing that could add a nice scent over the prescription shampoo and not irritate her skin too bad..


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

One thing that may help her smell better is a conditioner used after her prescription shampoo. Find a good smelling one that you like and dilute more than it says to on the bottle. Dilute it maybe 50:1. Course that's all you really need to do anyway with a conditioner and cream rinse.. Use that, but make sure you rinse thoroughly.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Raggs said:


> One thing that may help her smell better is a conditioner used after her prescription shampoo. Find a good smelling one that you like and dilute more than it says to on the bottle. Dilute it maybe 50:1. Course that's all you really need to do anyway with a conditioner and cream rinse.. Use that, but make sure you rinse thoroughly.


Great Idea!! I'd never thought of conditioner. Or diluting anything more than what it says


----------

